
Introducing GitHub Checks for continuous integration - leahculver
https://blog.github.com/2018-05-07-introducing-checks-api/
======
robinhood
Really happy to see that GitHub ship more often lately. This feature seems
really well done - I'm a bit bothered that the API is reserved only for apps
installed through their marketplace - it'll be impossible for instance to
report a custom Jenkins job there.

~~~
nathos
The Checks API is available for all GitHub Apps (the next-generation of GitHub
integrations, see:
[https://developer.github.com/apps/](https://developer.github.com/apps/)), not
just apps on the Marketplace. That said, I'm not aware of a Jenkins plugin
that acts as a GitHub App (yet).

